# [Noob] Installation without bootmanager



## modness (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi all,

this is my first post in this forum. I have a free ssd in my PC and want to try our FreeBSD. I have been using Linux (exclusively) for some years in the past, about ten years or so, and have been using exclusively Windows since then - mostly for gaming.

That's why I'd like to keep my windows installation. As I am not the only one using this box, I don't want a bootmanager popping up everytime someone (else) boots the PC. So I would like to install without a bootmanager or, install the bootmanager on a usb-stick and have FreeBSD booted automatically if the stick is inserted at boot.

Is there any way to keep bsdinstall from installing a bootmanager? And what is the best way to install a bootmanager on a memstick to boot from an internal disk?

Thanks in advance for your help. If you know a better solution to my situation, please let my know as well.

Cheers

modness


----------



## Misirca (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Modness,

A simple way could be to install FreeBSD on your spare drive and change the bios/uefi boot order on demand?

Note: Be extra careful not to wipe your windows installation, if you're not so familiar with FreeBSD disk naming.

Also see this post: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/zfs-boot-from-usb.45880/


----------



## modness (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Misirca,

thanks for your answer. I considered this already and it is my fallback solution if the memstick solution proves to hard or impossible.

My main concern however is that bsdinstaller installs a bootmanager which I would have to erase/overwrite again.


----------



## mickey (Sep 2, 2020)

modness said:


> That's why I'd like to keep my windows installation. As I am not the only one using this box, I don't want a bootmanager popping up everytime someone (else) boots the PC. So I would like to install without a bootmanager or, install the bootmanager on a usb-stick and have FreeBSD booted automatically if the stick is inserted at boot.


I believe rEFInd can do such things as boot from an USB stick or even CD without needing to touch the live system, if your machine has UEFI firmware that is.


----------



## modness (Sep 2, 2020)

mickey said:


> [...] if your machine has UEFI firmware that is.


Indeed it has . Thanks for that hint.


----------



## Misirca (Sep 2, 2020)

Actually if you're afraid FreeBSD could overwrite your Win10 MBR, just unplug all other disks during installation.
Guarantees a safe install 

Then, without even messing with bios/uefi boot priority, just hit F11 at start (or whatever shortcut for boot menu), choose FreeBSD disk and voilà!

Unless I'm missing something (special need such as encryption or hidden partition?), this is still my recommended solution


----------



## a6h (Sep 3, 2020)

modness said:


> My main concern however is that bsdinstaller installs a bootmanager which I would have to erase/overwrite again.


If Windows boot loader get damaged, follow these steps:

Boot with windows installation.
Switch to repair mode / command line
Find Windows installation DVD/USB drive letter, e.g. `G:` and run following commands:
`G:`
`cd boot`
`bootrec /FixMbr`
`bootrec /FixBoot`
`bootrec /RebuildBcd`
`bootsect /nt60 all /force`
Reboot


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm not shure, but I guess the FreeBSD installer _will_ install a boot loader by default, to the same device where FreeBSD is installed.  So decoupling the cables from the Windows disk is the ultra-safe method, but then you'll run into issues with device numbering...  IIRC the installer will tell & ask you for confirmation anytime before it overwrites to a disk device.  So it should be safe to let the Windows disk in place, boot from USB thumb drive to install FreeBSD to a separate disk/SSD device, and you can place it on 2nd item to boot, or disable it from booting in the UEFI/BIOS. Then the boot loader on it will not run when the machine boots.  I.e. either the Windows boot loader is damaged or when you explicitely boot into it (the UEFI displays _"press F12 for boot device list")_.


----------



## modness (Sep 3, 2020)

Misirca said:


> Actually if you're afraid FreeBSD could overwrite your Win10 MBR, just unplug all other disks during installation.
> Guarantees a safe install


That's a good idea, but the main drive is NVME - i'd have to disassemble the mainboard's heatsink to unplug it. That'*s a bit too much ado for that purpose.


----------

